# So Cal Stingray Ride



## King Louie (Oct 28, 2017)

come on out ! All bikes welcome I’ll be on my original Schwinn “ Pig Bike “


----------



## mrg (Oct 28, 2017)

Last minute Louie!, sounds like fun, IF I get home early enough, if I get up early enough, if a StingRay is not to buried and if the tires hold air I might see you there!


----------

